# Boy Meets World



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 29, 2013)

I recently saw reruns of this and fell in love with the show. Then I found out they're making a spinoff, "Girl Meets World." So I have a few questions for you guys to discuss:
1)have you seen Boy meets World?
2)did you like it?/what was your favorite part?
3)did you cry while watching the very last episode?
4)are you looking foward to girl meets world?/thoughts on girl meets world?


----------



## Aeter (Jan 29, 2013)

I used to watch this when it still aired on TV. Also remember watching Growing Pains back then.
Can't really remember much of it though, it's been too long.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry, I think this aired when I was in my 20s, hehe....also, a bit too 'white-bred' for my tastes..

Have FUN with it, though!

I once rented a DVD called "Boy Meets  ....actually, nevermind about the rest....


----------



## Madridi (Feb 8, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> I recently saw reruns of this and fell in love with the show. Then I found out they're making a spinoff, "Girl Meets World." So I have a few questions for you guys to discuss:
> 1)have you seen Boy meets World?
> 2)did you like it?/what was your favorite part?
> 3)did you cry while watching the very last episode?
> 4)are you looking foward to girl meets world?/thoughts on girl meets world?



I practically grew up with boy meets world.

1) it was great I watched the whole thing around 10 years ago. Watched it again and bought all DVDs a few months ago
2) I donno.. All of it.. I wish they had kept Minkis and Turner though.. I hated how they made Eric to be such an idiot
3) well, no not really.. But it was kinda sad seeing it all go away
4) can't wait!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 8, 2013)

I might actually download this series. It was one of my favorite shows. I used to watch it all the time at a friends house and his mom would make us nachos, so we could watch all the awesome ABC TGIF shows.

It was only later did we find out he only wanted to watch Sabrina the Teenage Witch...


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 10, 2013)

Never cared for it, but I would definitely have had consensual sex with Topanga.

I do not know why I remember her name.


----------



## Santee (Feb 10, 2013)

Feeny fe-fe-fe-FEEEEEEEENY!


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to watch it quite a bit when i'd actually catch it on, but that wasn't tooo often.
I remember enjoying watching it but I have no idea why anymore, I can barely remember anything about it.

Reviving it with a reverse title seems like a bad idea waiting to happen though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 11, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> Never cared for it, but I would definitely have had consensual sex with Topanga.
> 
> I do not know why I remember her name.


 
Because she had big tits.


Santee said:


> Feeny fe-fe-fe-FEEEEEEEENY!


Minkus.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Because she had big tits.


 
Not true. I know plenty of women who possess large breasts that I do not remember their names. My ex-wife would be an example, but I repressed those memories intentionally.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> Never cared for it, but I would definitely have had consensual sex with Topanga.
> .


 
On a side note, if i remember correctly, she does not age well


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 12, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> On a side note, if i remember correctly, she does not age well


 
???



Spoiler


----------



## Bake (Feb 12, 2013)

^ I don't like her face. :|

The show was really interesting when I was a kiddo. Wonder how I'd feel about it if I watch it now.


----------



## ishin (Feb 12, 2013)

Loved the show back when I was little ^^, sure going to give this sequel a try just for old time sake .


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 12, 2013)

Bake said:


> ^ I don't like her face. :|
> 
> The show was really interesting when I was a kiddo. Wonder how I'd feel about it if I watch it now.


 
It's just her lips, they're pretty big.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 18, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> On a side note, if i remember correctly, she does not age well


You remember incorrectly.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2013)

No I didnt remember anything at all. I went, looked at pictures of her from the later seasons, and she turned into a real butterface.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 25, 2013)

I remember watching it until they left high school, then it just got weird, so I stopped watching it after that. I'll probably watch at least the first ep of Girl Meets World but if its anything like the current Disney shows I've been forced to watch by my nieces (Good Luck Charlie, ANT Farm, etc...) it probably won't be very good and their daughter will sing for no apparent reason.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 2, 2014)

Girl Meets World is out. So, who has had the chance to watch this show yet? I have to admit that this new show does a good job at walking the tight rope between Disney Channel sitcom and BMW sequel. Not to mention, I cant get the damn theme song out of my head.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 2, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> Girl Meets World is out. So, who has had the chance to watch this show yet. I have to admit that this new show does a good job at walking the tight rope between Disney Channel sitcom and BMW sequel. Not to mention, I cant get the damn theme song out of my head.



Thanks for the reminder. I'll check it out today or something


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 2, 2014)

Episodes 1 and 3 are available via the Watch Disney site. Episode 1 is up on Xfinity on demand and via their app. New episodes air on Disney Channel, Fridays at 8. I wonder if this show will be sent to ABC Family once season 3 hits.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 3, 2014)

Watched the first 2 episodes last night. I have mixed feelings about it. On one hand it retains some of its old charm. On the other hand it looks to me like it has the same "production" method as the "new" Disney shows like Hanna Montana and suite life of zack and cody.

I think they have to be careful with the direction it's headed. It shows promise, but please don't let be just be a new Disney show.

As far as characters go. I hate their daughter, love their son and Maya. Cory is good, and topanga is still relatively out of it. 

Oh and I agree with the theme song. It's catchy lol


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 4, 2014)

madridi4ever said:


> Watched the first 2 episodes last night. I have mixed feelings about it. On one hand it retains some of its old charm. On the other hand it looks to me like it has the same "production" method as the "new" Disney shows like Hanna Montana and suite life of zack and cody.
> 
> I think they have to be careful with the direction it's headed. It shows promise, but please don't let be just be a new Disney show.
> 
> ...


 
If you watched eps "1 and 2" from the Disney site, thats really 1 and 3. According to Wiki, the second ep has a lesson on texting vs. face to face communication. Sadly unless that ep gets leaked, I have to wait till the 11th to watch it. Also, in regards to the Disney Channel production style, older fans need to remember that this is "Boy Meets World for the 21st century". People should take off their rose tinted glasses and take the show for what it is... at least for the first season.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 24, 2014)

Older topanga, I'd still hit it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 24, 2014)

The comedy is great, the heavy-handed shit is annoying


----------

